# General > Classified Marketplace >  Pressure Flaker Set-screw Ferules

## canid

Would anybody like to try one?

I have a spare one at the moment and it'll make a very durable insert flaker if you want to make a durable insert flaker and are comfortable for wood but aren't equipped for that kind of metalworking.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'd ask $15 shipped to con-us payable by cash or paypal.

I'll be making more of the finished flakers for myself and others but I made up more of the ferrules today since I had nothing to do but mess around in the shop.

----------


## canid

For those of you who haven't seen my flaker post, they are for gluing into a handle and using with a copper insert like this: Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hayshaker

can you get any white on black cosmic novaculite?
btw really nice work, canid
oh and btw there is a knap-in near jhonsoncity,TX for the next 3,days i believe.

----------


## canid

I probably could if there's any to be had generally, but I don't have any source presently. I haven't been acquiring any stone lately and haven't been doing much work on what supply I've got left. Basically just obsidian.

----------


## canid

I have a spare three now.

----------


## hayshaker

canid could you sow any points you've done?
would really like to see.

----------


## canid

Mostly just some old ones around the net at the moment.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://s602.photobucket.com/user/canid/library/knapping

I'll probably be taking more as I take what time I can to get back into knapping.

----------

